# offering to egg share-which clinic please???



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there,

my dp and i are hoping to egg share,we are based in northern ireland but r willing to travel to the uk,

in the past with my previous partner,i had icsi treatment twice,collecting 17eggs each time but unfortunatly ended in m/c at 8wks 

my new partner and i can not financially afford a full cycle of icsi privatley at the moment so we have decided that egg share is a good route to choose, may i say tho that we have given it much thought and consideration and would equally love to help another couple who are unfortunate like ourselves!!

anyway,
im 27,dark hair with a sworthy complexion,i am healthy and also a non smoker i am a little to moderate drinker as i want to give myself the best possible chance of conceiving! any questions please ask,

i fully understand that people want to keep this information anonymous,so anything i can answer please pm me,

if nobody comes forward as such on here, which clinic would be best for us to choose for the egg share scheme,

many thanks and take care xxx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

I would suggest Manchester Care as a clinic for you. It'l have good transport links and Care have a great egg share programme. This will mean that won't have to wait long to be matched with a recipient.

Good luck in whatever you choose

K
X


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thankyou for the quick reply,i was doing a bit of research on there and they seem great so im going to get some info posted out and hopefully an appointment!!

good luck and ill let you no how i get on xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Their website is great!

Good luck and keep us posted

K


----------

